# No Motor tax disc



## ted (12 Feb 2013)

I have a quetsion,perhaps you know it better than me! I changed car. It has NCT and insurance disc But it has no Motor Tax,and I can't pay the Tax till I get the paper from the previous owner(it takes few days...) .if the guards stopped me,would it be a big problem,what do you think?!


----------



## SarahMc (12 Feb 2013)

I don't think so, technically of course you are not meant to drive it, but if you keep the purchase documents in the car in case you are stopped, I think it would be a mean spirited Garda would fine you, and IME most are understanding.


----------



## Dr.Debt (13 Feb 2013)

You know what guys, I think this is an Irish mentality problem, "ah sure it'll be grand"

Driving without tax on your car is a problem. Its against the law and if you get stopped, expect the worst. The good old relaxed days are long gone.

Would I do the same in your shoes ? Probably yes, but don't expect any sort of softly approach if you get pulled in.


----------



## Tired Paul (13 Feb 2013)

This is only from my own experience - if you bought the car from a main dealer then he / she should be able to give you a PIN to access the Motor tax on line. The last time we bought a car (Aug 2012) the dealer gave us the PIN - it was in fact the last 6 digits of the chassis number of the vehicle. I asked if this a new thing or what but he said it's been in place for ages.
With this new PIN number you access the cars details on MotorTax.ie and proceed to register the car for tax.
Print out a copy of the invoice at the end of the process and if you get stooped you can show this as proof that the tax disc has been ordered.
I agree with Dr.Debt is that this "it'll be grand" attitude needs to change.


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Feb 2013)

Off Topic OP but I think there's been a huge increase in people not bothering to renew their tax/nct/insurance on time in the past couple of years. I was walking along Fitzwilliam Square last week with my head down due to the rain and wind and the first 8 cars I passed all had one of the above out of date.

I don't think the Garda are bothered which is annoying for those, like me, who do keep things legal and up to date. Makes me wonder why I bother.


----------



## RonanC (13 Feb 2013)

Dr.Debt said:


> You know what guys, I think this is an Irish mentality problem, "ah sure it'll be grand"
> 
> Driving without tax on your car is a problem. Its against the law and if you get stopped, expect the worst. The good old relaxed days are long gone.
> 
> Would I do the same in your shoes ? Probably yes, but don't expect any sort of softly approach if you get pulled in.


 

Answer me this.... 

You walk into a dealership, buy a brand new car, salesman hands you keys to new car.... you walk out, see your lovely new car, but it is missing.... Tax disc & insurance disc. Would you suggest how you should drive this new car home?


----------



## huskerdu (13 Feb 2013)

RonanC said:


> Answer me this....
> 
> You walk into a dealership, buy a brand new car, salesman hands you keys to new car.... you walk out, see your lovely new car, but it is missing.... Tax disc & insurance disc. Would you suggest how you should drive this new car home?



You definitely shouldn't get into it and drive home without insurance. 
If you buy a car, You get the details of the car a few days in advance in order to sort out insurance before picking it up. 

Tax and insurance can be sorted out very quickly, so there is little excuse these days.


----------



## Dr.Debt (13 Feb 2013)

Hi Ronan

I was that Soldier a few weeks ago when I bought a new car.

I ordered the car in December. The car was registered on 3 January.

The dealer rang me and gave me the details to tax the car on line. I taxed it on line, waited two days for the disc to arrive and then went to the garage on the 6th January  with my tax disc and insurance disc and off I went.

It just so happened to work out like this. If, on the 6th, I hadn't yet received the tax disc, I would have collected the car anyway, knowing that it was actually taxed but I still was open to a fine for not displaying the tax disc.

My wife comes from a Northern European country and they would not dream of taking a vehicle on to the road unless it was completely legal.


----------



## markpb (13 Feb 2013)

dereko1969 said:


> I don't think the Garda are bothered which is annoying for those, like me, who do keep things legal and up to date. Makes me wonder why I bother.



The Gardai might not bother but traffic wardens (in towns and cities that aren't Dublin) can and do issue on the spot fines for non-display of a tax disc.


----------



## RonanC (13 Feb 2013)

huskerdu said:


> You definitely shouldn't get into it and drive home without insurance.
> If you buy a car, You get the details of the car a few days in advance in order to sort out insurance before picking it up.
> 
> Tax and insurance can be sorted out very quickly, so there is little excuse these days.


 
You will obviously need insurance - but you may not have disc to prove you are insured.


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Feb 2013)

I recently bought a used car. It had no tax disc and I had no knowledge of previous tax history.

I went about filling in the RF100A form which I downloaded from the motor tax website.

I had a query so I sent an email to the address on this page: https://www.motortax.ie/OMT/staticContent.do?page=contactus 

I included the registration plate number of the car in my email. They responded and gave me the PIN to do it online. Handy enough.

It might be worth just emailing the above address and requested the current PIN to go with your car reg. I got a fairly prompt response.


----------



## roker (13 Feb 2013)

If you tax your car on the 30th of the month they will charge you all the way back to th 1st.
The only way for people to get the full period is to tax it on the 1st of the month. So why should a couple of days not displaying the tax disk count while it is in the post. The law in the UK is going to change so that there will be no tax disc, it will all be electronic via cameras etc.


----------

